# Dynamische IP an eine Datenbank übermittel!!!!



## surffix (7. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Also ich weiss nicht genau, ob das hier eigentlich so passt. Wenn nicht einfach in den passenden Bereich verschieben! *danke*


Naja nun zu meinen Fragen:

Also ich habe hier bei mir zuHause TDSL.
Ich möchte hier einen Webserver installieren.
Das ist ja alles kein Problem.

Das Problem dabei ist, das mich T-Online alle 24 Std. trennt.

Es gibt solche Dienste von z.B.: No-IP, DynDNS, die mir eine Subdomain geben, worunter mein PC immer erreichbar ist.

Genau dies möchte ich selbst Programmieren.


Ich möchte ein Programm machen, das automatisch, wenn ich ins Internet gehe meine IP in eine Datenbank speichert.
(die auf meinem Webspace liegt) Und das mein PC immer unter der Domain
z.B.:
http://server.surffix.net erreichbar ist.

Wie kann ich soetwas machen?

Hat jemand von euch da erfahrung mit?


Gruß ALex


----------



## nox (15. Dezember 2002)

hy surffix

ich bin auch gerade an sowas....

kennst du dich mit php aus?
wenn nicht.... muss ich dir das mal erklähren ...


----------



## Dario Linsky (15. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab mir vor einer halben Ewigkeit mal ein kleines Tool geschrieben, dass beim Hochfahren des Computers gestartet wird und dann ständig überprüft, ob eine Internetverbindung besteht. Wenn eine besteht, wird die lokale IP-Adresse ermittelt und eine index.htm per FTP hochgeladen, die dann auf diese IP verweist.
Wenn ich das noch wieder finde, könnte ich das mal entsprechend anpassen und dir schicken. Allerdings brauchst Du dann auch ein PHP-Skript auf dem Server, dass die IP-Adresse in die Datenbank schreibt.


----------

